# SATA Controller



## oliver@ (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

Right now I have a four-250G harddisk configured as RAID-5 with my 3ware 9500S-4LP. I'm thinking to upgrade the disks to 1TB disks. I want to reuse two of the old 250GB disks for the system partitions configured as RAID-1 with gmirror.

The problem is now, that my mainboard (an old dual PIII intel Serverboard) has no SATA on-board so I need a PCI SATA controller.

I'm wondering what SATA controller you might recommend? I don't want to spend that much money. I propably also don't need RAID capabilities because I want to use gmirror.

What about the Promise SATA300 TX2plus?


----------



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2009)

That controller will work just fine.  Promise makes decent PATA and SATA controllers, with proper, working FreeBSD drivers.  I use the PATA version of this card in my home server without issues.


----------

